# Longniddry - Scottish 'East Coast' meet - Sunday 23rd or 30th Oct



## DelB (Jul 18, 2011)

*Original post edited to change proposed date from 9th October to either 23rd or 30th October*


Had a text conversation with thecraw this morning, following the Millport trip yesterday, and the suggestion of an 'East Coast' forum meet came up. 

Have done a little research since and Longniddry (normally Â£70 for a weekend round) would do us a deal at Â£40 a head if we can get at least 20 bodies along. 

I appreciate that the proposed Spey Valley trip will happen before this one, but I thought it would be nice to organise something as a bit of a season closer for the Scottish regulars!

Anyone fancy this??

Cheers guys.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Longniddry GC - Scottish 'East Coast' meet - Sunday 9th October*

That's the day after Scotland v England at Goswick, Del. Otherwise I would. It's a lovely course and that's a decent rate for it.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Longniddry GC - Scottish 'East Coast' meet - Sunday 9th October*

Bad timing otherwise I would have.


----------



## DelB (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah dammit - didn't think to check and see whether it clashed with any other dates of events on here. What if we changed it to either 23rd or 30th October??


----------



## SimonS (Jul 18, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Toad (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm ok if it's the 30th mate as still on hols on 23rd.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 18, 2011)

Naw, I hate salt'n'sauce!


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Jul 18, 2011)

30th works for me


----------



## Mightymoose (Jul 18, 2011)

I would be interested, although it's a little far off to be able to confirm.


----------



## DelB (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, so if we say the 30th, then we've potentially got:

1.  DelB
2.  Neill (mate of DelB's)
3.  SimonS
4.  Toad
5.  Driven2Distraction
6.  thecraw??
7.  Mightymoose


----------



## DelB (Jul 19, 2011)

Just in case there was any confusion over the title of this thread, can I just clarify that everyone is invited to attend. It's an event on the east coast, not one that's specifically intended for east coast residents only!! Salt and vinegar afficianados are most welcome too!!

Cheers.


----------



## alnecosse (Jul 19, 2011)

New to forum but its less than an hour away from me i would love a game at one of the meets.
but having never attended one before be grateful if you keep me right as to how it all works.


----------



## DelB (Jul 19, 2011)

New to forum but its less than an hour away from me i would love a game at one of the meets.
but having never attended one before be grateful if you keep me right as to how it all works.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard!

Just gauging interest at this stage to see if we can get the required numbers to qualify for the discounted rate and we'll decide on format etc nearer the time. I can guarantee you, however, that there'll be some great banter, good golf, poor golf and the chance to play some great courses in the future with all the guys you'll meet on the day.  

I attended my first forum meet not much more than a year ago and have been on a good number since, playing some cracking courses that I never dreamed I would get anywhere near.


----------



## alnecosse (Jul 19, 2011)

cheers looking forward to it


----------



## DelB (Jul 19, 2011)

Good man!  

1. DelB
2. Neill (mate of DelB's)
3. SimonS
4. Toad
5. Driven2Distraction
6. thecraw??
7. Mightymoose 
8. alnecosse


----------



## inthecup (Jul 19, 2011)

I would deffo be interested but too far away to confirm.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd be up for it. Only played there once but caddied there a few times last year and it's an oft overlooked course in the area. Very nice though.

30th Oct? I'll take my ski goggles.


----------



## Grumps (Jul 20, 2011)

30th should be ok for me Sharkey


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jul 20, 2011)

count me in del for 30th - let me know if ur strugglin to get enough bodies - got a couple of mates that might be interested ...euan


----------



## granters (Jul 20, 2011)

Put me down for a provisional! I'll almost definitely make it but will have to confirm later as work is changing a lot at the moment. 

Will definitely be there if i can, if only to annoy Mr Kilpatrick by playing off 10......


----------



## DelB (Jul 20, 2011)

Good man!  

1. DelB
2. Neill (mate of DelB's)
3. SimonS
4. Toad
5. Driven2Distraction
6. thecraw??
7. Mightymoose 
8. alnecosse 
9. Inthecup
10. John_Findlay
11. Grumps
12. GCD
13. Granters


Good stuff. Keep em coming guys!     Â    Â    Â


----------



## thecraw (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing annoys me unless it has a 96 in the title.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all, 

Dont want to promise but I am staying near Anstruther (Fife)that week on hols (half term) The mrs. is allowing me at least 2 games whilst up there. I'm going to try to get on the Old course as a single golfer for one round, but I may be interested.

Again dont want to promise, but if you needed a 20th body, I may be a defo.

I'll look in again nearer the time.

Sounds fun.


----------



## granters (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all, 

 I may be a defo.
		
Click to expand...

You must be married too. 

"There is a possibility that i may or may not provisionally have permission to ask about the possible possibleness of perhaps having a chance of a game of golf in 3 months time.

Maybe"

(he stated willfully to the forum while the wife wasn't looking)


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 20, 2011)

It's been a while since I was at a meet, but if this is on, I'll try and get a shift swap to attend.

That's a definite maybe.


----------



## Bunkers (Jul 21, 2011)

Delboy, sounds great!

I don't have my rota for October yet but if i'm off i'll be there!

Ray


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2011)

You are correct, sir.I am married.

However, 2-3 games of golf in a one week holiday with the Mrs I think is quite good.

I think it is me who wears the trews,albeit John Daly sized and themed trews!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2011)

Del would love to, looks a nice course.

But you will be pleased to hear i won't be able to make it.  its just a bit far for me..


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jul 21, 2011)

del can u put ma mates name up as well  - ian mason ...euan


----------



## thecraw (Jul 21, 2011)

Just take Euan's name out and put

"injured" 

instead that way you'll save the agro of him being a F.T.T.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Del,
Hope to be ok for this once. Either date should be ok.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jul 23, 2011)

no need for that craw - kick a man when he`s down eh ...


----------



## thecraw (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Del, I'm early shift and can't get the day off as the gaffer plus A.N.Other are already off.

Boabies!


----------



## scozzie (Aug 10, 2011)

Id be up for that,i've never been to a "meet" with forum but sounds good to me,only 20 mins away to boot...


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as it didnâ€™t clash with the Goswick fight, I could make an appearance. A bit of a journey right enough, but what the hell.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2011)

DelB said:



			*Original post edited to change proposed date from 9th October to either 23rd or 30th October*


Had a text conversation with thecraw this morning, following the Millport trip yesterday, and the suggestion of an 'East Coast' forum meet came up. 

Have done a little research since and Longniddry (normally Â£70 for a weekend round) would do us a deal at Â£40 a head if we can get at least 20 bodies along. 

I appreciate that the proposed Spey Valley trip will happen before this one, but I thought it would be nice to organise something as a bit of a season closer for the Scottish regulars!

Anyone fancy this??

Cheers guys.
		
Click to expand...

Hello DellB,

Is this meet still on (no posts since August), as may be interested. Please advise then will post, as if there is anyone else travelling from Fife, I may be interested.

I am on hols in St.Monans near Crail so if I can share petrol, may come down, as it is about 1 1/2 hours away.

Liverbirdie.


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this meet still on (no posts since August)
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate.

Not sure, to be honest. It's all gone a bit quiet. My go-between has dropped off the radar, we weren't at quite enough bodies to get the cheaper rate and I've not spoken with the course directly in recent times either. Leave it with me and I'll see if it can be resurrected.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Oct 6, 2011)

liverbirdie -if it`s still on - u can share with us --just need confirmation from del b


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2011)

golfcitydweller said:



			liverbirdie -if it`s still on - u can share with us --just need confirmation from del b
		
Click to expand...

Thanks golfcitydweller, I can meet you somewhere more on the way, if you like. Will you have room for my butty box?????


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 6, 2011)

I only come up for the salt and sauce!!! Best fish and chips in the world.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Oct 6, 2011)

if u have a bag of sports mixtures in it i`m sure we`ll squeeze u in ...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 6, 2011)

I come up for the salt and sauce. Best FnCs in the world.


----------



## DelB (Oct 12, 2011)

Very sorry gents - this event is definitely not now happening on 30th October. 

If there is sufficient interest, I'd be happy to see if we can get an alternative date set up, perhaps either in November or the early part of next year?

Sincere apologies.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Oct 12, 2011)

ok del - not easy arranging these outings - thanks for lettin us know skipper


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Del. I've had a kind offer from someone else to play Pitreavie, whilst up there on hols. Now to decide whether to try to get on the old course as a single golfer, or see what else comes up.

Thanks anyway, maybe next time.


----------

